# Gestion Bibliothèque



## arnaudvivi (21 Août 2014)

Bonjour à tous, je cherche une application pour Iphone, de gestion de bibliothèque mais assez complète, mon choix se porte sur Bibliophilia mais les commentaires Appstore n'encouragent en rien cet achat de 5,49 euros, y a t-il d'autres applications du même style ? 
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Larme (21 Août 2014)

Dans l'doute 
Fantastic Library de LightApps ? Il y a a tout comme Bibliophilia une version gratuite (d'essai).


----------



## arnaudvivi (21 Août 2014)

Oui elle n'est pas mal du tout je l'avais repérée je viens de la tester, seul "gros" bémol en allemand ou anglais et ergonomie moyenne pour le tri des objets mais l'avantage est que l'application rassemble tous les supports (films, livres etc ...)


----------

